# What is biting in Orange Beach?



## GGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going to be in Orange Beach next week and was wondering if I could get some tips on where to go and what is biting in the surf and when? Anything would help.


----------



## GGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Nobody has anything for me? I am not going to be fishing there for long so its not as if I am going to be fishing your spots indefinitely. Please help.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Stop at Mo's or one of the local bait places. They can probably give you a current idea of what is going on. This is what I usually do when I go down. Good luck!:letsdrink


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was there last week, but I never got out the surf rods. I did see people fishing @ dusk. They were catching lady fish one after the other. I would go in the morning w/ cut bait. I did that 2 weeks ago and caught 10 blues in about 30 minutes. Once they quit, the lady fish dominated.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Give me a call when you get in town or come stop by the shop and I'll send you in the right direction.

Chris 

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, I wouldn't even take shrimp down to the beach except in the morning. The catfish are so thick in the evenings that you don't even have time to bait a second line before you get another one on. I hate those things.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No-see-ums .... biting like crazy!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *GGreen (7/7/2009)*I am going to be in Orange Beach next week and was wondering if I could get some tips on where to go and what is biting in the surf and when? Anything would help.


Surfside...Lots of bluefish and ladyfish in the mornings and evenings...You can probably hook into a shark at night.

Backwater...you can probably get a few trout, flounder, and reds around pier lights and boat docks.


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a "friend " that caught crabs at Flora-Bama a couples weeks ago .


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *FOODDUDE (7/8/2009)*I had a "friend " that caught crabs at Flora-Bama a couples weeks ago .


I wouldnt doubt that....:toast


----------



## downLOWEdiver (Jun 29, 2009)

I was down the last two weeks, caught quite a few blues, and Ladyfish. Every now and then I would pull up a random sheep head. I did get muscled out of the water by a shark that was about 5ft long spear fishing the jetties one day. Maybe you could go find him, I'm sure he would put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## GGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the info. Chris I will call you when we get down there. Will be down on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

G

If the fish are in the surf (at tide changes and around daybreak) you do not need bait. Use a spinning reel with a good drag paired with a rod rated around 8-17 lbs. 10-12 lb test will get you some great casting distance. Use a bite leader (20-30lb flourocarbon or a short piece of wire) and tie on a 1/4oz Johnson Sprite Spoon in either silver or gold. Experiment with how fast or slow your retrieve should be and give the lure a "pop" or hard tug once in a while.

If there are fish in the surf, I've always had some degree of success as well as fun using this method. Last year after Hurricane Ike finally settled and the fish resumed feeding, the last 2 days of my vacation I caught hundreds of fish. Many varieties.

Look for surface action along the shoreline and fire a lure out into the fracas. You'll hook something.

For now I'm catching bluegills in this 100+ Texas weather using my TFO 2wt. I'm ready for Florida.


----------

